# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Greystone Guns Suppressors

## Oli1102

Hi guys,

My main go to rifle is a .270Win, bedded to a reasonably weighty laminate stock. I am just wondering what people's thoughts are on the Greystone Guns suppressor, specifically the hunter or magnum ones? How effective are they, how good are they for the cost or are there better ones out there. I have seen and heard quite a few hardys and find them to be not overly effective in noise or recoil reduction and I am aiming to stay away from the modules DPT ones as I can't imagine a modular system is great for accuracy or repeatability, unless someone can convince me otherwise.

I am mainly looking to suppress to make it more comfortable to shoot, allowing me to shoot more in a day and protect my ears when hunting. 

Thanks,
Ollie

----------


## Oli1102

Just another point, weight is not a bigs concern on this rifle as it is already pretty heavy and I would rather have a heavy rifle I love to shoot and can count on, than a light one that I can't push out to the same ranges and kicks like a mule.

----------


## 223nut

Got a Dpt on my 308 and impressed with it

----------


## mikee

> Hi guys,
> 
> My main go to rifle is a .270Win, bedded to a reasonably weighty laminate stock. I am just wondering what people's thoughts are on the Greystone Guns suppressor, specifically the hunter or magnum ones? How effective are they, how good are they for the cost or are there better ones out there. I have seen and heard quite a few hardys and find them to be not overly effective in noise or recoil reduction and I am aiming to stay away from the modules DPT ones as I can't imagine a modular system is great for accuracy or repeatability, unless someone can convince me otherwise.
> 
> I am mainly looking to suppress to make it more comfortable to shoot, allowing me to shoot more in a day and protect my ears when hunting. 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ollie


Well Im quite happy with both my DPTs mind you they don't do much for accuracy. I can only manage 1/4 to 1/2 groups at a hundy with or with out the suppressor  :Have A Nice Day: 
They are light and well made. They work as do all the other brands

----------


## Double Shot

I'd be looking at an MAE, have them on everything from .22 to my .300 Blaser Magnum

Plenty to choose from here... https://mae.co.nz/collections/all/270-Win

----------


## Barefoot

Have had both DPT and Greystone, nothing wrong with a Greystone, just a little heavier. Greystone is bit more expensive too.

----------


## Oli1102

> Well Im quite happy with both my DPTs mind you they don't do much for accuracy. I can only manage 1/4 to 1/2 groups at a hundy with or with out the suppressor 
> They are light and well made. They work as do all the other brands


I was thinking that DPT modular ones would limit my ability to maintain this 1/3 to 1/2 groups but maybe not.

----------


## Oli1102

Do you guys have the 5 baffle one or the overbarrel one?

----------


## 300_BLK

MAE or DPT

----------


## Frogfeatures

I've a Gunworks overbarrel and a DPT modular 5 baffle.
Both are good, but the DPT is a little better IMO.
Both give me sub MOA groups with handloads.
Both give me consistant, repeatable groups.
The one limiting factor is....me.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sauer

Oli, I have a Greystone on a .25-06, so similar to the .270. I am happy with both noise and recoil reduction, but it is pretty heavy at about 550g and quite long at 350mm.

It is not actually the weight as much as where it is positioned that I am a bit concerned about. Makes the rifle quite muzzle heavy. Shot plenty of deer with it though, and others with the one we have shot are pretty confused where the noise has come from.

I have not used a DPT, but am going to put one on a .243 shortly. At 260g it is a lot less weight, under half, hanging on the end of the barrel to unbalance it.

----------


## jakewire

Local Guy here, Wataki Engineering makes a solid stainless over barrel supressor they to are heavier but they work very well
He also makes a muzzle forward commonly seen on AR types

----------


## Barefoot

That's interesting Sauer, my "hunter" model weighed a smidgen over 400grams

----------


## Sauer

Barefoot, I never said mine was a "Hunter". In fact having just looked at the Greystone website, the Hunter is only 250mm long, and I said mine was 350mm. The website says mine weighs approx 500g, I have weighed it as 550g, but only on quite expensive kitchen scales, so more than likely some error. Obviously not the same unit you have.

----------


## Barefoot

Yip , that would certainly explain the big difference, suppose I shouldn't have assumed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Oli1102

I guess I will have to have a shoot with a DPT suppressor and see what it is like. Cheers for the input guys. No basically I'm getting that Greystone is good /on par effectiveness as DPT but with more weight and cost?

----------


## Matt2308

I'm running a DPT and rate it. 
Stripping and cleaning doesn't  affect point of aim or accuracy, but as with adding any silencer you will almost certainly have to rework your load to compensate for the change in barrel harmonics after fitting.
Mines on a very lightweight  270wsm running 150's at 3050fps and it reduces the recoil substantially to a comfortable level.

----------


## jakewire

@Matt2308
Is your dpt muzzle forward or an overbarrel, would you post or pm me a picture perhaps.

----------


## Matt2308

@jakewire
It's a magnum over barrel.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks Matt,it looks good.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

My Greystone was bloody quiet... But bloody heavy. 

Happy with the dpt too... Keen on trying an sl5 from Reloaders.. anyone tried them? They look compact....

----------


## Robojaz

What about a gunworks suppressor? I have one on my 7 Rem Mag. Does a great job taming the recoil, comfortable on the ears and  very consistant accuracy. Got it as I was sick of the blast from my brake and teeth rattling noise from those snapshots taken whilst hunting with no time for ear protection.

----------


## ROKTOY

No mention of Sonic suppressors? I have one on my 7mm-08, the only one I have tried on a centrefire, Makes the rifle a lamb to use.

----------


## Oli1102

Thanks for the input guys

----------

